# roofing nail in tire



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

OK, we had major hail damage back in May, and every house in our town and the one to our west has had to get new roofs, except of course, the guy across the street who really needs to replace his 25 year old roof! =-)

The roofers drive the tear-offs down our street with trailers that spew shingles and nails on all the major streets, and the Interstate that I use to go to work. I see at least one or two cars with flats per week. I have had a nail flat on both of my vehicles, and now the front tire on my Cub Cadet.

I have not removed the nail as it is NOT leaking air. My guess is the nail was too short to pierce the interior of the tire. The manual does not say if the tires have inner tubes or if they are tubeless. What do you know about that?

I guess it might be OK to remove the nail, but I don't plan on it until the mowing season is over.

Thanks for your knowledge.

Dan


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Tubeless...

I had a piece of baling wire in the sidewall of my rear tire on my CC..The price of a new tire was out of the question!! (fixed income)..I bought the flat repair kit (stick a plug in and pull it out) and it is working just fine..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tractors you can get away with the plugs - the repair kits can be found pretty much everywhere , just remember to glue it up real good and let it sit and cure before using.

Dont feel bad- down here in Florida , because of all the contractors my wife has had 3 flats already in her car ( 2 requiring replacement tires- they wont repair em near the sidewalls) - i had one in my truck ( was in one of the blocky bits of the tire- didnt leak tho).

Its irratating to say the least having to pay for some idiot's screw up. Id call and complain to the company- they should have the loads covered.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

At first I was wondering if you had a grass roof that you kept mowed.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If I..I would have tube put in,nail may be push in more or rip tire by running over hard object.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would be hard pressed to make a complaint against any of the roofing companies. They are mainly storm chasers that set up business a couple of days after the storm hit. They are hard workers! They took the old roof off in the morning and had the new roof on by 6 P.M that night. It was an eight man crew, and I watched them the whole way giving them cold water every so many hours. They took breaks every two hours because of the heat, It was 97 that day, but they still managed to put on ice shield membrane and do the California valleys. The inspector told me that he had yet to receive any complaints from the company I chose. They used two big magnets, one on a long handle that a guy waved over the bushes and flowers, and a rig set between wheels that they pulled around the yard a few times. However, we are still finding nails from time to time as my wife has started cutting down plants for the winter.

I think most of the nails I picked up were from the side streets, main thoroughfares, and I-675 where they all head to the dump in the next county. I am also seeing lots of cars along the highway with flats. I feel their pain.

My SUV has new tires from Sears on it, but I did pay extra for roadside hazards, so the fix is free regardless. My car is one year old, and the tires are not covered by the warranty, so that was on me. I had it plugged at a gas station that still does repairs, a dying breed in the Dayton area.

I am guessing that the nail in the front tire of the mower is too short to have penetrated the inside membrane. I will get brave in a few weeks and pull it out. It is dead square in the middle of the tread. If it leaks, then I'll have it plugged so they won't have to remove it from the wheel. The gas station only charges $10 bucks, and that is probably cheaper than the Toro repair shop here in town.

Before I always watched the road ahead of me. Now I find myself watching the pavement instead! =-) Going to church last week, I saw a nail at the corner where I turn. There was traffic behind me, so I didn't stop to pick it up. When I drove by on the way home, someone else had either picked it up or ran over it. My bad, but my intentions were good.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

daniel2229 said:


> I would be hard pressed to make a complaint against any of the roofing companies. They are mainly storm chasers that set up business a couple of days after the storm hit. They are hard workers! They took the old roof off in the morning and had the new roof on by 6 P.M that night. It was an eight man crew, and I watched them the whole way giving them cold water every so many hours. They took breaks every two hours because of the heat, It was 97 that day, but they still managed to put on ice shield membrane and do the California valleys. The inspector told me that he had yet to receive any complaints from the company I chose. They used two big magnets, one on a long handle that a guy waved over the bushes and flowers, and a rig set between wheels that they pulled around the yard a few times. However, we are still finding nails from time to time as my wife has started cutting down plants for the winter.
> 
> I think most of the nails I picked up were from the side streets, main thoroughfares, and I-675 where they all head to the dump in the next county. I am also seeing lots of cars along the highway with flats. I feel their pain.
> 
> ...


 A 'roofer' I know has a cartoon taped to his clipboard. It shows a man sitting at a bar covered in dirt, with these hugh arms. A guy is running his mouth and the barkeep is telling him, "He is a ROOFER! The Easiest' thing that he can do today is KICK your A$$". 
They usually 'burn out' by age 40. The Body-Human is not constructed to work that hard much longer.
They have my respect!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you have somewhere that could patch it on the inside it would be better than plugging it..


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, the tire finally went flat. I went to Auto Advance and got a tire plug repair kit. I had to file down the tool as it kept pulling the plug back out. Finally I got it to stay in place, and the the tire is holding air just great.

We had new gutters put up on Tuesday and about a dozen nails were caught between the old gutter and the facia boards, so I am thinking there are probably more nails in the grass that I was unable to locate. Mowed the next day, but the mower didn't pick anything up. Maybe my good fortune will hold. One can only hope.

Daniel


----------

